# FreeBSD server WAN/IP online/IP



## denkikoiji (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering what is my online IP to my remote FreeBSD server? I am new and have no idea how I should find it. I am trying to connect to a game server I am running on FreeBSD but I can not connect unless I know what the online IP is so where do I find it? I have one IP I use to connect to the server through PuTTY on ssh but that IP does not work.

The game server runs on port 25565 and starts and runs just fine but I can not connect. Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2011)

Type `# ifconfig -a`

Look at the output. If you are behind a router the IP address will probably be something in the 192.168.1.0/24 range. In that case you will need to forward a port on your router.

Have a look on this site how to configure your router: http://portforward.com/


----------



## kpa (Jun 21, 2011)

You can use this from the command line (assuming you have www/links installed):

`% links [url]http://www.whatismyip.com/[/url]`

Or another service with simpler output:

`% links [url]http://checkip.dyndns.com/[/url]`


----------



## denkikoiji (Jun 22, 2011)

kpa said:
			
		

> You can use this from the command line (assuming you have www/links installed):
> 
> `% links [url]http://www.whatismyip.com/[/url]`
> 
> ...



Thank you, it works 100%. You are so awesome! Thank you.


----------

